# Realtek 8111E?

## fuzzybee

I just picked up a motherboard with a Realtek 8111E network chipset.  Looking back through the posts here, it appears people have had issues with it.  The last posts I see, though, are a year ago.

What's the current status of this chipset with the up-to-date kernel?  Should I try to send my motherboard back?

----------

## eccerr0r

Which particular motherboard?

I've a lot of equipment with the RTL8111/8168B/8169 chipset Gigabit ethernets and they work "fine" for client use, never really had issues with them other than hardware failure.

These are most of the realteks that I have in various machines, they all use the r8169 driver.  Just the one on 00:0f.0 is a discrete PCI card.

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

01:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

----------

## fuzzybee

Thanks for the response.

It's the ASRock Z77 Extreme3.  What kernel are you using?

----------

## eccerr0r

All different kinds of kernels :D

I think most of them are either 3.5.7 or 3.3.8.  It has been stable for many versions now.

The two 8111's are in an Gigabyte P43 based board, and a laptop with a Z77 chipset.  I believe I have yet another 8111 in a Gigabyte Z68 based board, no problems with any of these.

----------

## LoTeK

I have a :

ASUS sabertooth 990FX mainboard with an onboard:

06:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet

and PCI:

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

both use the r8169 driver too and both work without problems. I was also concerned, because I heard from these problems after I bought the mainboard and the PCI-card, but it all works fine (with kernel 3.4.9 and 3.5.7)

----------

